# جهاز مضخة الحقن الوريدي



## عبودي الأهلاوي 9 (14 مارس 2010)

ممكن طلب لو سمحتو ؟
انا قاعد اسوي بحث عن جهاز الحقن الوريدي لكن الين الحين ما لقيت حتى مقدمه عن الجهاز :18: فأتمنى لو اي احد عنده فكره بسيطه عن عمل الجهاز او انواعه او طريقة استخدامه وطريقة توصيله 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان ...........


مع تحيات : عبودي الأهلاوي:5::15:


----------



## pump-love (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اول اخوي انا طالب يعني بعطيك علي قد الي اقدر عليه وبحاول علي الي ما اقدر عليه والي مراح اقدر عليه فارجو انك تسامحني
جهاز الحقن الي يسمونه l.v انتر فينس فيه نمط rotor وهو نظام الدوران جهه تسحب وجهه تضخ تسحب الدواء والثانيه تضخه للوريد 
ونمط اسمه finger اصابع ( زي فلم كرتوني توم وجيري يوم جيري يكون علي الاله المسيقيه البيانو وتوم يضغط علي اول زر والزر يضغط الي بعده لين يوصل للا خير ) يعني عن مجموعه اصابع وفيهل ليات من اولها الين اخرها والاول يطلع والثاني بعده ثمن ينزل الاول ويطلع الثالث وينزل الثاني بهذا النمط الهدف منه انه يدفع الدواء الين الوريد 
_ وبالاخير يمكن اسلوبي في توصيل الرساله مو واضح فلهاذا اعذرني اخوي توني جديد وبعض المصطلحات غير صحيحه يمكن بس علشاني توني طالب _


----------

